# Last Call By FBI...



## The T (Jul 5, 2012)

> WASHINGTON (The Blaze/AP)  For months now, the *FBI has been warning people that a blackout of their access to the Internet could be coming. *The warnings about the Internet problem have been splashed across Facebook and Google, and Internet service providers have sent notices as well.
> 
> *But tens of thousands of Americans may still lose their Internet service Monday unless they do a quick check of their computers for malware that could have taken over their machines more than a year ago*.
> 
> ...


 
*The FBI Could Cut Your Internet Access in Four Days (Heres How to Prevent It)*

*____________________*

Not really sure about all of this...I read a bit and just went and checked anyway...My Anti-Virus sure didn't come up with anything before I looked either (and I scan live all the time)...buuut...I checked all 4 of my machines...All OK.

Do with this as you wish...just FYI.


----------



## The T (Jul 5, 2012)

*One Month to DNS Changer Server Shutdown*



> The extension granted in March for the DNS servers run by the Internet Systems Consortium (ISC) for victims of the DNS Changer malware expires in a month. To recap: after the FBI (working with a cadre of private industry partners, including Trend Micro researchers) disconnected the ESThost/Rove Digital rogue DNS infrastructure in New York and Chicago as part of operation ghostclick, ISC acted under a custodial court order to install & maintain legitimate DNS servers for affected users.
> 
> The DNS Changer Working Group (DCWG) estimates that more than 350,000 users are still affected by DNS changer malware. Unlike the previous shutdown date in March  which was put off by a federal court  there will be no extension this time. In addition to checkup sites like the one maintained by the DCWG, commonly used sites like Facebook and Google have begun notifying their users as well. We urge users to check if they are affected by this problem; if they are they can go to the links provided by the DCWG or contact their ISP for help removing this threat. Users who ignore these warnings face being cut off from the entire Internet once the court order expires on July 9.
> 
> Trend Micro product users are protected from DNS Changer malware, detected as DNSCHANG. DNSCHANG is actively detected and removed from your system.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 6, 2012)

The thing that makes you wonder....just how does the FBI go about shutting off just YOUR internet connection??


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The thing that makes you wonder....just how does the FBI go about shutting off just YOUR internet connection??


 
According to the article? It deals with the servers that are suspect, and the DNS re-routing malware was eminating. Once those servers that spread the malware are shut down? Those computers that still have the malware won't be able to log on to the internet because those servers will be shut down.

(The malware directs infected computers to go to those servers).

____________________




> The problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of more than 570,000 infected computers around the world. When the FBI went in to take down the hackers late last year, agents realized that if they turned off the malicious servers being used to control the computers, all the victims would lose their Internet service.
> 
> In a highly unusual move, the FBI set up a safety net. They brought in a private company to install two clean Internet servers to take over for the malicious servers so that people would not suddenly lose their Internet.
> But that temporary system will be shut down at 12:01 a.m. EDT Monday, July 9.
> ...


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

*D*omain *N*ame *S*ervers



> Websites are identified in computer systems by a series of numbers called IP (Internet Protocol) addresses. So that humans do not have to remember multiple numbers for all the websites they want to visit, these numbers are matched by names in a database table housed on special types of computers called Domain Name Servers. The DNS server translates the websitenames into the correct IP address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Read more: What Is a DNS Server? | eHow.com What Is a DNS Server? | eHow.com

So as you can guess? With these servers still online, and affected computers still going to them? Once the FBI pulls the plug? Guess what happens?

Getting on the internet won't really be possible for the affected machines.

Hope this helps?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 6, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The thing that makes you wonder....just how does the FBI go about shutting off just YOUR internet connection??



Apparantly the FBI never heard of wifi.


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that makes you wonder....just how does the FBI go about shutting off just YOUR internet connection??
> ...


 
WiFi has nothing to do with this issue...Just FYI. Even WiFi goes to a DNS


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 6, 2012)

The T said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that makes you wonder....just how does the FBI go about shutting off just YOUR internet connection??
> ...



Ahh...that is a rather smart way to accomplish that, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


 
I went ahead and did the check after consulting the company I use for Anti-Virus. (I posted thier view). 

In the article? It explains how to check your machine if you haven't done so. Monday is fast approaching.

Thanks for checking the thread out.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 6, 2012)

Isn't anyone else even the _slightest_ but suspicious of this?

"Hi guise! We're the FBI and we say you have MalWare on yer' computer that will shut down the ENTIRE INTERWEBS! Please come to this site we've set up so we can scan your entire computer. Thanks!"

No thanks FBI.

Here's a PCWorld article about it that has links to AviraDNSRepair if you wanna' check your system out.

This is what I got after I ran the program:


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Isn't anyone else even the _slightest_ but suspicious of this?
> 
> "Hi guise! We're the FBI and we say you have MalWare on yer' computer that will shut down the ENTIRE INTERWEBS! Please come to this site we've set up so we can scan your entire computer. Thanks!"
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't seen that before...

I followed the procedure as per the article and got this:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 6, 2012)

Derp! I should have prolly included a link to the page right? 
The link to the Avira Repair Tool is about 1/2 way down in the article:

The Truth About the March 8 Internet Doomsday | PCWorld


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Derp! I should have prolly included a link to the page right?
> The link to the Avira Repair Tool is about 1/2 way down in the article:
> 
> The Truth About the March 8 Internet Doomsday | PCWorld


 
Ah! OK 

Thanks


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 6, 2012)

The T said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So the FBI is gonna shut off Lowes Home Improvement store's wifi cuz they might not like what ol HUGGY has to say?

I'd be up on Kryspy Kreme's in 20 seconds...then so and so's and so on..  I have seven computers..  and can afford to buy one a week if need be.  

Maybe you know somthing I don't..  hell that is an understatement.. but as far as I can tell the cat's out of the bag..  they would have to do some major reconstructing of the net to keep anyone off of it.  I don't think they can afford to.  I mean money wise.


----------



## The T (Jul 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
Ok Cool! Thanks


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 6, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


The US Government has unlimited funds via money printing at the Mint ordered by the Fed.

You think they haven't been working on it already?
Internet 'Kill Switch' Legislation Back in Play | Threat Level | Wired.com

Need I remind you that Israel and the US Govt are behind StuxNet?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 6, 2012)

Turn off the whole internet?

Ya THAT would go over without a hitch!

Too many people know too much already.  There would be a pirate internet up and running in hours.

The gubmint has ACCESS to the internet just like you do.  If it came to a fascist government to try to control the citizens of the U S A with that kinda grip there would be cities burning all over the country.  

They would have little left worth governing.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 6, 2012)

Just so we are clear..

You are talking about the same FBI that let 12 Arabs take flying lessons in 757 simulators without wanting to learn how to land the planes?  Right?  THAT FBI?

I'm shakin..OOOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOooooo.....


----------



## daveman (Jul 6, 2012)

The T said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't anyone else even the _slightest_ but suspicious of this?
> ...


And that test does not require a scan.  It just checks how your PC handles IP addresses.


----------



## The T (Jul 7, 2012)

daveman said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


 

I went to that link which led me to the PC World and utimately the FBI site...The PC World site tells you HOW to determine your DNS addresse(s) [My provider had TWO]...

And i copied and pasted them both on the FBI site...bot again came up negative...and of course as earlier in the thread? i posted what my Anti-Virus provider [Trend Micro], had to say about it, and I was already protected...

But doesn't hurt to check. Nothing is infallible.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 7, 2012)

Just in case anyone gets blocked out, you should be able to get to USMB with it's IP address of 206.127.24.9

Google is : 74.125.227.103 but that won't help you much because you won't be able to follow links.


----------



## waltky (Jul 9, 2012)

Thousands hit by FBI net shut off...

*FBI net shut off has 'limited' impact on victims*
_9 July 2012 - Online tools can help people find out if their machine is still infected_


> More than 300,000 people, including many in the US and UK, may have lost net access as the FBI shuts down servers used by cyber thieves.  The FBI seized the servers in November 2011 during raids to break up a hi-tech gang who used the DNS Changer virus to infect more than four million victims.  Victims' web searches were routed through the servers so they saw adverts that led to the gang being paid.  Many machines still harbour the gang's malicious code.
> 
> Global clean up
> 
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jul 9, 2012)

The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcL3eP0Hfy4]Vintage - Westworld Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 10, 2012)

i think i made  it!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 11, 2012)

It was a fake wasn't it?   Just another government fake out.


----------

